# New Outback Flag!



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Pretty neat, huh??


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks Great








Nice job

Don


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

VERY COOL!

So, give it up! What are the details?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

NICE!!! Post us the specifics. I'd like to get 1.

C-Mac


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

Must have one.
My own name though.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Doug! Umm...The girl's name is Tammy. I have never met her~~don't know her, but she went into the Outback board here to get the swirley logo thing and made up the template. She says she will save it in the event anyone else wants one made up. The name of her Ebay store is 'Logos to Go Embroidery'. Her email address is [email protected]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks Breeze!

What kind of turn-around? That would be so cool at the rally next weekend!
Probably too much to expect, eh?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey Doug, please check the website I gave you again as I just edited it...(I made a boo-boo!)

Lets see, she got mine done in about 10 days but she had to do the Outback template and all. I am certain she could get it for you in time if she quick-shipped it. I could shoot her an email for you if you'd like since I have already done business with her...


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

If any of you would like to see her complete line of flags...go to Ebay and under search pull up this item number...8036295708 and they should all come up.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

BTW, she will make them ANY size, ANY color flag and will use whatever color thread you want her to use. These are durable nylon flags with actual embroidery, NOT iron-ons or such.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, Theycallusthebreeze!

I think the DW wants to order a couple.

C-Mac


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Great! Like I say, I don't know the girl. I think she is from North Carolina but she was very easy to do business with. The flag seemed to be quality and she certainly tried to accomodate whatever I wanted. I think you'll be happy with them! action


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

That is sweet, just got to figure out what I will do with it after I order it!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

We are just going to hang ours outside the TT while camping. I guess it goes without saying that the only people it would really mean anything to is other Outbackers. Nobody else would know who 'the breeze' are or even care!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

that is way cool. Where do you place it while in route?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Spread that message...! I love it!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That is pretty cool. How big is it? Did I miss it or did any ask what it cost? Seems like price isn't a taboo subject around these parts.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's a link to her Ebay store......nice selection.

The custom "Outbacker" flag is the BEST though...









Store clicky

I'm thinking this could be a good source for shirts and everything.

Check out the store. I bet if we would call her with an order of say, 40-50, we could get a nice discounted price.

Steve
I'm liking this for a shirt....just with Outbackers.com and a TT.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Here's a link to her Ebay store......nice selection.
> 
> The custom "Outbacker" flag is the BEST though...
> 
> ...


Yep, I was thinkin' the same thing. Didn't have much time to prowl the site last nite but what I saw looked good. Now - how to organize this?


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Mornin' Everyone! Hey, Tammy just emailed me and said if anyone wants one by this coming rally, to email her ASAP at... [email protected]


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Campmg, our flag is 25 inches wide, 20.5 inches long with a 2 1/4" header for a pole. It is bigger than a regular garden flag and really is the perfect size for what I wanted. Keep in mind though that she will do ANY size you want. The price goes by whichever size you order.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey there Huntr70, thanks for adding the 'store clicky' (







)! I wasn't sure how to do it!














Yeah, that would be a great idea for shirts!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Cool

Love the flag and ebay.









Thor


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey guys.........

We have a real good opportunity here if we want it.

I emailed Tammy (the Ebay store merchant) this morning about a discount for quantities on her items.

She just got back to me and said that it wouldn't be a problem. We just need to leave her know what exactly we want, and how many.

Shirts are not a problem either.

MAybe we should open another topic on these??

What does everyone think??
















Steve


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Hey guys.........
> 
> We have a real good opportunity here if we want it.
> 
> ...


I think YES
We'll want a flag AND (eventually) 2 shirts.....
(We could make it simple and keep the flags white....but we'd prefer colored shirts.)


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Just a note on embroidery, it is not meant for large images on clothing. It takes a LOT of thread to make an image (adding weight), so embroidery is mostly used for images and logos on hats or smaller "patch" images on clothing.

Randy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> QUOTE(huntr70 @ Apr 21 2006, 11:49 AM)
> Hey guys.........
> 
> We have a real good opportunity here if we want it.
> ...


I'm with Steve & Wolfie, let's do it








Tami


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Steve, do you think she'd prefer to get a single order for multiples or would she rather get our individual orders via e:mail with a note that we want to order an "Outback Flag"?


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm just curious here.......who designed the Outbackers.com logo, and does this person have permission to use it?







The only things I've seen for sale with the Outbackers.com logo were from 6-pack. Did he design the logo, or what?
Darlene action


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

Does anyone know if it's possible to get the travel trailer garden flag with an actual Outback? We've been wanting one of those wooden name signs forever, but this would be even better!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Geez, I don't know Darlene!







I thought that _was_ the Ouback's logo. I don't know anything about permission and patents and stuff like that. I assumed it was Outback's official emblem. As far as Tammy making the template for it, she must have assumed it was the Outback logo based on what _I_ told her. It never crossed my mind that someone might have 'rights' to the emblem. What a world in which we live!


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Msky, I'm certain she can do that but Darlene brought up an issue in which I am not familiar. Does anyone know anything about 'rights and permission and trademarks/patents' and stuff like that? Maybe Tammy knows...


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Vern the founder of Outbackers made it up. I don't think he did it to hold a copyright on it but you could send him an e-mail. He gave 6-pack permission to use it and I "think" he would be okay with this as long as an Outbacker was not trying to do is as a for profit thing and ask for a cut from the vendor.

Is the flag single or double sided??


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks for the info CamperAndy! I had already shot JD a PM but if you say it is not his design, then I will shoot Vern an email here in a minute!









As far as the flag, you can see the writing from both sides but it is backwards on the flip side. So, in answer to your question, I guess it is one-sided!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Breeze - this reminds me of the flag holder I was telling you about - but it didn't have the welcome or hummingbird on it - but you will get the concept. I can't remember the dimensions of the flag - but thought you might be interested. The one we have is just plain white and is not adjustable for different heights.

Amazon

Talk to you later.

sunny


----------



## kyoutback (Jul 12, 2004)

mskyoutback said:


> Does anyone know if it's possible to get the travel trailer garden flag with an actual Outback? We've been wanting one of those wooden name signs forever, but this would be even better!
> [snapback]103663[/snapback]​


If mskyoutback would talk to her DH once in a while she would know that I already emailed about changing the TT on the flag to an outback and she said she couldn't do it because of copyright issues. I'm not sure if she had already checked about the logo or just assumed it would be ok.

p.s. Love ya honey.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Yes! That's what I need ja! It doesn't tell what size flag it takes other than a 'garden flag' which may be smaller than the one I have. We didn't stop by the flag store due to by time we got outta there, we wanted to beat the Friday Nite Nashville traffic!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> Yes! That's what I need ja! It doesn't tell what size flag it takes other than a 'garden flag' which may be smaller than the one I have. We didn't stop by the flag store due to by time we got outta there, we wanted to beat the Friday Nite Nashville traffic!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't blame you - I do all I can to avoid it and I live here. I'll be glad to go by the flag store I was telling you about and pick you up one - I could either mail it to you or deliver it at Sequoyah Caverns - Tell me the dimensions of the flag so I can make sure it works. Shoot - if I would have know you would be there three hours - we could have gone today.


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

Hey ja, I've been looking on Ebay and they do not have even one that will work with mine.







It has to be at _least_ 25" wide. It's 20.5" top to bottom but I don't think that matters. If it is one of those flag holders like you just showed me (which is what I prefer, one that goes in and out of the ground) then it would be the width that would matter since it would hang from the top and that would be 25 inches wide. If you happen to get by there ja, that would be great, but _please_ don't go out of your way for it. I know you are busy. That is nice of you to offer though and I appreciate it.







Yes, I would have liked to have ran over there today with you! DH was looking around at 'men junk' and I was killin' time testing out that SelectComfort Bed they had on display over there!


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Theycallusthebreeze said:


> If you happen to get by there ja, that would be great, but _please_ don't go out of your way for it. I know you are busy. That is nice of you to offer though and I appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well - like I said in the other post - I only work about three mile from there and have to go take back my 48" and trade for a 36" - so it will be no problem to check - I'll let you know if the flag thing is 25" or not.

Lots of inches in this post


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Traci!!
That flag IS purty, ya know!! I just didn't want any problems down the road, etc., for anyone. I know some people let logos be used with no problem, but others don't........just didn't want you to run into one of those "don't" situations!
I may try to get me one, too, if the logo's not an issue. Glad to know who did the logo!! If ya don't ask, ya don't know.








Darlene action


----------



## Theycallusthebreeze (Jan 28, 2006)

No Darlene, thank _you_! I would have never thought of it otherwise. I currently have an email in to Vern but have not heard back from him yet. (Maybe he is out camping?







) So until I hear back from him, I don't know if it would be 'safe' to use that emblem/logo on a flag or T-shirt yet until we do hear back. I'll let yas know when I hear anything!

ja, thanks so much for your effort! I will have to take you out for lunch some time when I'm up that way! action


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

FYI for those interested in Outbacker shirts - Parker Outbacker does have T-shirts and hats available check out this link.


----------



## mjatalley (Feb 2, 2006)

Breeze - I went by the flag store today - and what they had wouldn't work. I sent you a PM about it.


----------

